# IRS Declaration 2015



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Can anyone help - I am trying to locate modelo3 download that will accept data for the 2015 Tax year.

I have downloaded Modelo 3 v2015.1.15 - but cannot get it to accept year 2015.

Am I too soon - it's just that I am going on an extended holiday in April and wanted to get this return filed before I go away.

Just in case, what is the last date for filing - my income is from U:K. pensions. Expenditure has already been covered by the EFatura system.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Deadline is April 15 not 30th as in previous years.


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Maggy - thanks for this - do you have any idea when the Modelo 3 for 2015 will be available


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Version 2016.1.0 is available today.


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

RichardHenshall said:


> Version 2016.1.0 is available today.


Hi - Yes Got it - thanks, can now deal with this before I go away. Phew !!


----------



## Acoreano (Nov 28, 2013)

Maggy Crawford said:


> Deadline is April 15 not 30th as in previous years.


Is that just for pensions? And the AT website (_Agenda Fiscal_) is saying it's 30 April - no?

Has there been any change from 31 May for Cat B (self employed) and J (foreign)?


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I only know that our solicitor who does our return for us for a nominal fee said that the deadline was 15 April as we only have pensions. Other categories I do not know.


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

RichardHenshall said:


> Version 2016.1.0 is available today.


Hi - can anyone help with an issue i have in completing this new style declaration.
First off the opening pages of Modelo 3 ( Rosto ) pose no problem, however, my income is purely U.K. pension so I require Appendix J.
When completing appendix J Quadro 4 I am asked to select a Linha- this presents me with the options of numbers to insert ranging from 401 thro' to 450 - which one am I to select.
The same presents itself in Quadro 5 this time the numbers range from 501 thro' to 550.

I have chosen- by chance to use 416 in Quadro 4 and 516 in Quadro 5.

When I come to check the Validation - the message says that the Declaration presents no errors.

So question is - do I just submit and hope for the best - or what is the correct line number.

Any assistance would be much appreciated.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

AFAIK the line number is arbitrary but it would probably be conventional to use 401/501 for the first entry, 402/502 for the second entry (if applicable) and so on, just as if you were completing the form on paper.

If you have multiple entries it might allow you to enter the data in whatever order but present the finished table in a particular order (ie state pension line 1, private pension A on line 2, private pension B on line 3 etc) for ease of reading at a later date.


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Richard, thank's for your reply. Of course it's just common sense - why didn't I think of that.

It was just that when I completed the "Old" Annex J - for previous years - line 416 represented pension income.

So as you suggest it will be 401/501 from now on.


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

*Fiscal declaration deadline*



Acoreano said:


> Is that just for pensions? And the AT website (_Agenda Fiscal_) is saying it's 30 April - no?
> 
> Has there been any change from 31 May for Cat B (self employed) and J (foreign)?


It does look like Acoreano is right. I panicked at first but then found this under the news section:

"Declarações enviadas por via eletrónica no Portal das Finanças ou em papel:

* Durante o mês de abril para declarar exclusivamente rendimentos das categorias A e/ou H;
* Durante o mês de maio, nos restantes casos."

No mention of a new deadline here, from what I can see. What a relief! (Portal das Finanças - Notícias Apoio ao Contribuinte)


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Our accountant said that the date was due to change to 15 April but the powers that be could not get their act together in time with regard to the format of the new return, hence now 30 April. (This is for pension income only)


----------

